# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  آلدَرّسُ آلرآبْعٌـ مِنّ } وَرّشَةْ آلـ a v a T a r s ~

## شوق المحبة

*}* آلـ س ـلآمـ ع ـليكمـ وَ آلرح ـمهـ .. 



مـ س ـآئكمـ ش ـوقاً* للقـآء* .. 







*..* 









*..* 








*..* 








 




طـآل آلـ غ ـيآب وَ إزدآد *تأخ ـيري* ع ـليكمـ *!!* 

لكني *آع ـود* إليكمـ بكل ش ـوق *للقآئكمـ* .. 

*آطرح* لكمـ آلـ ج ـديد هنـآ .. 






*.* 








*.* 







 



 





 




 






 




*..* 









*..* 








*..*

----------


## شوق المحبة

للتـ ح ـميل *آلـ خ ـآمآت* من *هوـوـون* آو *هوـوـون* ..








*.*









*.*








*.*













تطبيقآت آخ ـرى *للدرس* *>>*




   

  

 



  

  

 





*.*











*.*











*.*
















*زينوآ* ص ـفحتي *بنور* توآج ـدكمـ ،، وَ *إبدآع* تطبيقآتكمـ ..


وَ لآ *تـ ح ـرموني* ص ـآدق دع ـآئكمـ ..










*دمتمـ* بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

سلسلة رائعه .. 

يعطيك العافيه ..

وبارك الله فيك ..

الى الامام ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*هلا وغلا شواااقه*
*يعطيج ربي الف عااافيه*
*نورتي والله ...*
*ومن زمان انتظر هالدرس ...*
*رووووووووووووعه وبسيط....*
*هذي تطبيقاتي اتمنى تعجبكِ/*
******
** **
*/*
**
*/*
** **

******

*والختام اقول /*
*تسلمييين ع الدرس وماتقصري...*
*ربي يقضي حاجاتكِ بحق محمد وآله الاطهار....*
*ونتوق الى المزيد من دروسكِ الممتعه..*
*دمتـي بحب....*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*هلااااا والله بهالطله :)* 
*كيفك شواقه يا الغلاااا* 
*ياااااه اشكثررر وحشتيناااااا غناتي ^_^*
*ووحشتناااا هالدروس بجد*

*جااايه وعندي تطبيقي للدرس >> شافت نفسها فاضيه اليوووم وطبقت خخخ* 
*اتفضلي غناتي :)*

**
*،،،*
**
*،،،*
**
*،،،*
**

*الله يعطييييك ألف عافيه ع المجهود*
*ودووم تورينااا* 
*موفقه لكل خير وصلااااح*
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
 

أشرقت أركان الصرح..... 
واعتلت نبضاتها ابتسامة شوق ...لنبض شوق الحساس...



عزيزتي...صنعة الابداع ...تُحاك بين يديكِ... 

ألمس خيوطها المنسوجة بلُب أحاسيسكِ والدفئ المُغشيها ... 




شوق....أشتقتُ لمساتكِ السحرية هنا وهناك على جنبات صرحنا... 
أشتقتُ معانقتكِ للابداع ..وتلبسه وإياكِ... 
أشتقتُكِ ......وأشتاقكِ أخية ... 

فلأجلي..كوني دوماً نبضة تميز بيننا .... 

سعيدة بعودتك ....وسعيدة لاحتضان صفحتك وقلمي .... :) 

سلمت راحة يديكِ النابضتين بروح الابداع... 

لاتبخلي علينا بجديدكِ عزيزتي.. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------

